# AAS Disolving Thread



## powders101 (Dec 23, 2011)

By: Kingofmasters


Best dissolved in Water and BenzylAlcohol
(due to the small amounts of micrograms that are needed per dosage):
Clenbuterol HCL
Liothyronine (T3)
Levothyroxine (T4)

Best dissolved in Oil and Benzyl Alcohol + Benzyl Benzoate
Testosterone Propionate
Testosterone Phenylpropionate
Testosterone Isocaproate
Testosterone Enanthate
Testosterone Cypionate
Testosterone Decanoate
Clostebol Acetate
Clostebol Enantate
Boldenolone Undecylenate (Equipose)
Methenolone acetate (Primobolan)
Methenolone enanthate (Primobolan Depot)
Drostanolone propionate (Masteron)
Nandrolone Decanoate (Deca-Durabolin)
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate
Trenbolone Acetate (Finaject)
Trenbolone HHC (Parabolan)
Trenbolone Enantate
Oxabolone Cypionate

Most standard painless doses possible (using 5%BA+15%BB) are:
100 mg/ml for a compound with a Propionate or Phenylpropionate or Acetate Ester
200 mg/ml for a compound with an Isocaproate Ester
200 mg/ml for a compound with a HHC Ester
300 mg/ml for a compound with an Enantate or Cypionate Ester
300 mg/ml for a compound with an Decanoate Ester
400 mg/ml for a compound with an Undecanoate or Undecylenate Ester

Best dissolved in PEG200:
Synephrine HCL
Octopamine HCL
Tyramine HCL

Best dissolved in PEG300:

Injectables
Testosterone Base
Clostebol Base
Boldenolone base
Methenolone Base
Nandrolone Base
Trenbolone Base
DHT (Androstanolone)

Stanzolol (Winstrol) = both injectable and oral

Orals:
Methyltestosteron
Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone (Oral Turinabol)
Methandrostenolone (Dianabol)
Oxymetholone (Anadrol)
Oxandrolone (Anavar)
Methenolone Acetate (Primotabs) (PEG400 will also do!)
Furazabol (Miotolan)
Ethylestrenol (Orabolin/Maxibolin)
Fluoxymesterone (Halotestin)
Mesterolone (Proviron)
Anastrozole (Arimidex/Liquidex)
Letrozole (Femara)
Exemestane (Aromasin)
Finasteride (Proscar) (PEG400 will also do!)
Sibutramine HCL

Best dissolved in PEG400:
Testosteron Undecanoate (Andriol) (may affect abosorbtionrate!)
Methenolone Acetate (Primotabs) (PEG300 will also do!)
Ketotifen Fumurate
Finasteride (Proscar) (PEG300 will also do!)
Yohimbine HCL

Best dissolved in "higher" then PEG400 (preferabely PEG600):
Sildenafil Citrate (Viagra)
Taladafil Citrate(Cialis)
Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolvadex)
Clomiphene Citrate (Clomid)


----------

